# Floating Plants



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

I am trying to decide on some floating plants for my two tanks. I have some Salvinia now in one, but would like something else. I have LED stock lights on both tanks (an Evolve 4 and a Spec V). Where do you guys get your floaters? I have been looking on Ebay and Aquabid but it seems like they quantities are all HUGE! Here are some I am considering, I would love to hear from any one who has any. Pics of them in your tank would be even better! :lol:

Dwarf Water Lettuce
Fairy Moss (Aka: Azolla)
Red Root Floater
Frogbit


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I got most of my floaters from local aquarists...
If I had to list them from easiest to hardest to keep... it would be:

giant duckweed
duckweed
salvinia
hygroryza aristata (can get quite big)
waterlettuce
frogbit
azolla
red root floaters

however, that's from personal experience. ymmv ^_^


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

So of course I like the hardest ones the best....go figure! LOL! So what make them hard...I really like the Red Root Floaters and the Azolla of course :roll:


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Actually my azolla thrives on neglect. however they dont do too well in current ^_^
I lost my azolla the first time round as I recieved it in pieces and the current killed it off
red root floaters are a little temperature/humidity fussy. For a floater... 

Here's a pic of mine ^_^


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I really like Hornwort and Anacharis as floating plants and got some very nice ones from mikeswetpets on Aquabid . I also love his Banana plant but its not a floating plant you just drop it on and it sinks where you drop it, such a great plant I love mine ! Good luck I hope you find some nice plants . Almost forgot to add that the leaves on the Banana plant will grow up to the surface of the water in your tank and are very pretty with some reddish brown color to them and a lovely pattern on the leaves as well I will post a picture when I can get in my laptop cause I am posting on my phone right now.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Here is the photo of one of the leaves on my Banana plant. I would not trade this plant for anything , so if you want a plant that has leaves that float on top of the water you will love it. My plant has 6 stems on it and all but 2 have reached the surface of the water. One of them on the bottom is even a purple reddish color, beautiful I can post it too but in this picture the leaf has not opened all the way yet. Also you can see in the second picture my floating Hornwort and Anacharis. Perseus has started making his bubble nest under the biggest leaf so he loves this plant too.


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

aokashi said:


> Actually my azolla thrives on neglect. however they dont do too well in current ^_^
> I lost my azolla the first time round as I recieved it in pieces and the current killed it off
> red root floaters are a little temperature/humidity fussy. For a floater...
> 
> Here's a pic of mine ^_^


Gosh that looks soooo pretty! Especially with the reds and greens! So do they like high humidity? Our house is really dry in the winter with the woodstove, but if I leave the lid on there is always condensation on it so maybe it would be ok? I may have to try some at least!


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

Purseusmom- That looks really pretty! I am gonna go lock it up now!  Thanks!


----------



## mushumouse (Dec 29, 2012)

i bought my frogbit off an ebay seller because none of the shops around me carry any floaters except duckweed right now. the quantities for frogbit on ebay are pretty reasonably small, usually i see it being sold in packages of 5, 10 or 20 plants.


----------



## bettaakapes (Dec 17, 2012)

Hello! I get my floating plants from an aquarium in Chicago called ocean design aquarium. If you can get here its worth it. They have hornwort and ancharis as well as some Lilly pads and water lettuce. As well as duckweed. Depending on the quantity they will give it to you free or for under 5 dollars.


----------



## Wildbetta (Mar 26, 2013)

I have or have had all those types of floaters. The main thing to keep in mind about floating plants is your surface water flow. The majority of them do not like a lot of flow tossing them about. And some HOB filters will push the floaters under the water and then they will get sucked into the intake of the filter. I have never been able to get frogbit, dwarf water, or red root floater to live in my tanks. They all melt or just disappear. Duckweed, salvina, and azolla are easier for me but still I have to fix my water flow so that they can coat the top of the water. My favorite though is the hygroryza aristata. It does get big and likes the light.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Green Myrio! (Petsmart calls it "Frill Plant" and only sells it in their plant tank- not tubes). I'm sure you could buy it online, too.


----------



## Haseo (Mar 24, 2012)

I want to get a floating plant, but I have a 15gal tall tank. I'm worried about them blocking light to the plants at the bottom.


----------



## FeatherStone (Mar 6, 2013)

Rilly - If you're looking for Azolla, I think I know somewhere I can get you some if you dont mind QT'ing it. There's a pond close to where I live where it grows naturally.

I QT'd a handful and its growing in my tank just fine. Been in about a week now (after 3 wks in quarantine with multiple water changes, as well as fluctuating temps and negligence - it was in tupperware on my patio). 

Haha, thanks Aokashi for posting that pic, finally figured out what the plant was :smile:


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

I have hornswort in all 4 of my tanks. I originally bought it as a 3 inch long piece that I have had to continually cut back as it grows rather quickly but I have been able to fill all my tanks with it. My longest strand right now is prob 6 ft long in my 55g.


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks! I actually was able to get some Azolla! It is soooo pretty! What a pain though to do anything in the tank! LOL! It sticks to everything! I also was able to snag some DWL and LOVE it! I think it is my favorite so far. The roots grow so fast and are easily as pretty as the tops! My Salvina on the other hand melted :/


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

OK well I took out the Azolla....what a mess! It was all over everything, shed its roots all over the tank, and half of it died and was just a general mess! I have it outside in a bucket now and will give it to a friend with a koi pond. 

I do however LOVE my Dwarf Water Lettuce! <3


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

I got nine DWL about 4 months ago for a Fluval V. I would remove the babies (second generation) as they came and put in a separate tank. They are getting big and are crowded and retain the floral form. I know have (third generation) babies from the babies, in a third tank, still small. The original are getting tired and flatten out. They do shed off some leaves, as self pruning. Their roots do get somewhat brown and sloppy, which I clean off. Overall, I really do like these a lot!


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Addition: They do like to be crowded together which retains their form.


----------

